# New Baby!



## OutlawedSpirit (Feb 14, 2016)

*So I'm getting a new baby this week! She isn't really a baby, but she is going to be my baby. She's an 8 month old female eclectus. I am getting her from a rescue. They said she was probably hand fed, but then just left in a cage. She is working on learning how to step-up, but she seems really unsure of what she is actually supposed to be doing. I am sure that with a little TLC and one on one attention, she is going to be a wonderful bird. She is gorgeous!*


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Congratulations tiffanie .I'm sure you're all excited and ready .bless you for helping rescued birds.looking forward to seeing some photos soon.and keep us posted.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I can't wait to meet your new little girl, Tiffanie!  :fingerx: Congratulations on rescuing her


----------



## zaniitee (Dec 7, 2015)

Congratulations! Hopefully there'll be loads of pictures coming 

Zane


----------



## OutlawedSpirit (Feb 14, 2016)

*Her tail is a little rough still, it probably will be until she moults, but the rest of her feathers seem to be readjusting well compared to the pictures the rescue showed me from when she first arrived. They were just all torn up, as though she was not in a good cage and was constantly brushing the bars. I'll be sure to post pictures when I bring her home. I can't wait! An eclectus has always been my dream "big bird".*


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

Congratulations on your new baby! Its awesome giving her a home! 
Eclectus is a gorgeous bird!


----------



## OutlawedSpirit (Feb 14, 2016)

*I got my baby home on Thursday. We decided to name her Aria. She is already settling in nicely. So nicely, she is already working on how to open her cage, so we had to get one step ahead of her. Hopefully she doesn't figure out how to twist open the toy hooks that are currently holding her cage door shut.

*


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Omg, she's beautiful!!!! You'll need to keep the pictures coming. &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## Pegg (Jun 7, 2011)

Aria is beautiful!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Your Aria is a beauty!  
When compared to budgies, there is a steep learning curve especially when it comes to the level of commitment and increased daily attention given to a larger parrot. 
I'm wishing you the very best of luck with little Aria.


----------



## nuxi (Oct 28, 2014)

Aria is adorable!


----------



## Bearnoname (May 11, 2015)

:thumbup: Awww she is so beautiful! I have always thought that the female eclectus' were stunning birds (and the boys too). I am glad you were in a position to be able to take her in. I know I would have done the same. She found the best person ever to be with now and I'm am sure she will grow to appreciate (in her own birdie way) the best care she has ever had.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Oh my goodness, Aria is absolutely stunning! I broke into a big smile at seeing her adorable face 

Her colours are so bright and exotic--the red eclectus parrots really are one of my favourites, too. 

I agree, definitely keep the pictures coming!  hoto:

Congratulations on your new addition :congrats: I will never tire of seeing more of beautiful Aria!


----------



## OutlawedSpirit (Feb 14, 2016)

*I took some more pictures of Aria, while I had her out this morning. She still needs a lot of handling and TLC to get her where she needs to be, but she is already improving greatly.

She is almost 9 months old, and hasn't been handled a whole lot. The rescue I got her from said she was handfed as a baby, but then she was just left in a cage after that and not worked with. I just really don't understand why someone would make the commitment to hand feed a baby, but then never work with them after that. I mean, that is an awful lot of basically wasted time.

When I first went to see her, she had to be toweled to take her out of her cage. Once out, you could interact with her more, but her cage was her safe haven. She wants out, though. Now, she will step up to me out of her cage. I don't necessarily agree with toweling any bird to take them out of the cage, unless absolutely necessary. Like if they need to go to the vet, or receive medication, etc. So when I got her home, I have been offering her my hand to step up.

At first, she attempted to bite, but when she realized that if she didn't step up, I closed the door and she didn't get to come out, she started stepping up. Now she doesn't even offer me her beak at all, she just steps up with no issue.

I don't force her to come out, if she doesn't want to. I will open her cage and ask her to step up, which usually she will. However, if she doesn't want to, she will move to a different part of her cage, then I will leave her alone. I think she should have the option to remain in her cage if she doesn't want to come out. I know that not all birds want to be messed with all the time. Plus, I think that giving her the choice will make her much more comfortable in the end.

I was raised to believe that we do not command an animal, we work with them. It's a partnership. Any animal should want to work with you, they should want to please you, not do things because they feel they have to, or that they will be punished if they don't. Sorry, I think I might be ranting a little bit, so to make it worth reading through all my blabber, here are some pictures of pretty Miss Aria.







At that point I stopped taking pictures, because she seemed a little too interested in the shiny toy I wouldn't let her play with :001_rolleyes:*


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Tiffinie,

Aria is breathtakingly beautiful!

I totally agree with your approach to working with animals. :thumbsup:

I'm so glad Aria is responding so positively to you already. 
I'm sure the two of you will enjoy a long and happy partnership. :hug:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

The newest pictures of Aria are stunning, Tiffanie! I also think it's wonderful you have such a philosophy about working with animals. I absolutely agree, it's a partnership and a friendship, not a subservient demand system. 

I can tell Aria is going to be a much loved and valued part of your flock and I'm sure she'll love being so spoiled!


----------

